# Curtis motor kit - do I need a controller programmer



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm looking for a small car kit. The curtis from rebirth looks good on sale

http://rebirthauto.com/shop/hpev-drive-systems/ac-motor-combo-curtis-1238r-7601-hpev-ac-50/

But I see they have an OEM programmer that costs almost as much as the motor. What thoughts? I live in Borneo so no chance of borrowing one of these things from my nearest EV club if I have a problem.

Are there any motor controllers/kits that can be programmed without OEM stuff? I've got a Solectria that seems fairly easy and cheap to program compared to $755 for this Curtis controller.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got some stuff for sale, PM'd you. let me know.


----------

